# Loading ACPI DSDT AML



## rjw (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi All,

I have buggy ACPI so I dumped my ACPI Tables, fixed the errors (there were 3 - all related to incorrect Length errors) and recompiled.

I then configured /boot/loader.conf to load my new DSDT and FreeBSD (10.0) appears to load it as I get 
	
	



```
kernel: Preloaded acpi_dsdt "/boot/DSDT.aml"
```
 in the log however when I redump my ACPI Tables from memory it is still the original from the BIOS.

Is my recompiled DSDT supposed to completely override the BIOS copy?

If anyone needs further information please let me know.

Thanks.


----------

